# Any opinions on these LED lights?



## firecat1981

Anyone use these LED products?
http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-lighting

I was thinking about using some of the 4 chip LED's
http://www.oznium.com/marine-led-floodlight

I was thinking about putting one in the livewell, and one on each side of the center box for when it gets dark. Not sure if I will go with blue, or aqua, or white. Whay do you guys think?


----------



## cutrunner

Dang, cant argue that price.. Someone on here made some nav lights out of them for a gheenoe. It looked good. I think it was caucasian sensation...


----------



## firecat1981

They are definately cheap enough, but I'm not sure they would be legal for nav lights since they aren't USCG approved and don't have the stamp.


----------



## DuckNut

If they are not legal then what is there to contemplate. Use them in the cockpit and get legal nav lights.


----------



## firecat1981

Never said I was going to use them for Nav lights. 1 for the livewell below the water line, and 1 on each side of the box to light up the floor a bit. Just wanted to hear from someone who may have used them.


----------



## cutrunner

Im with firecat on that one, it can get done quick if we want it to. Problem is its almost always to late till they decide to start building..


----------



## cutrunner

Wtheck? That post above was supposed to go to the gas price discussion.


----------



## firecat1981

The internet Phantom strikes again! ;D


----------



## firecat1981

Well I have decided that I will go with the 4 chip LED's, now the question is what color?

I was going to do blue everywhere, but now I'm reconsidering. When night fishing, will red LED's really not effect my night vision? I have a seperate thread going for the livewell. I hope to get an answer soon so I can order.


----------



## TomFL

FC, check the lumen output of the different colors, they have a chart on their site. This will help you decide which color is better for not losing night vision. 

I'm running some of their products, the blue and red flexible LED strips are good. Also the little 1 watt spot and floods are incredibly bright and small. Don't know about the others. 

The products are priced right, and I've not had ANY issues with their stuff. Seems to be good. 

Under the deck the blue is pretty cool, but I think still messes with my night vision a bit for overhead use. I'm using red under the console and am happy. It doesn't look as cool as the blue for under the gunnel use though IMHO. 

The flexible LED strips are easy to hide under a storage area lip, very small, and you can simply put them on with a screw-on zip tie. Very easy install and out of the way, and installing them under the lip means no light coming back at your eyes so it's easier to see down into the storage area. 

A 4" strip would be bright enough for a 3' wide storage area. Any bigger I'd probably go with one on each end. 

I think you'll be really pleased with any of their products.

-T


----------



## firecat1981

Tom I've been trying to find the chart but can't seem to locate it. I think I'm pretty sold on the Blue 4 chip lights, but just a few of them. I'll order a few and see how bright they are. Worst case I can send them back and get new ones, or I'll just wire them into a really nice flashlight 

They seem like a great little product, and at $4 a piece I can play all I want. Ordering now


----------



## Salty_South

Blue is very bright, and can mess up your night vision really easily.  Think about being pulled over by the fuzz at night, those things will get your attention.  I don't have any experience with the white running lights.  However, I hear helicopter pilots use red for more friendly vision.  I used red on the marsh hopper and they are pretty easy on the eyes.  When I was in high school, I used a green plastic bag and turned the interior lights of the jeep aqua.  The lights are still aqua after like 9 years.


----------



## firecat1981

I've done quite a bit of research on this so far, here is a link to the other topic where I outlined my findings.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1303148212

Basically is it's dim light red is the best, if it's brighter light then blue or green are the best and easier on your eyes. The only reason the cops still use blue is to seperate themselves from other emergency vehicles, there was a study done that showed bright red lights actually are better attension getters, but since not many people will pull over for a fire truck or ambulance it was best to still have the blue lights. If you notice though alot of the newer light bars have more red lights then blue for that reason.
Alot of aircrafts did use dim red lights in the past, but when looking at a chart anything on red is now unreadable. I've been in 2 smaller Robinson helicopters recently, one had a dimmer white light, and the other had a fairly bright green light in the pit. 
Of coarse this all depends on the lumen output, anything too bright will mess up your night vision for a while, but it seems green is the best followed by blue for what I want.


----------



## Salty_South

Sounds like your going with blue or green.  Either way I'm sure it will look and function nicely.  Lets see some pics when you get them!


----------



## firecat1981

Went with blue since the hull color is light blue. They should be in today, but won't be installed for atleast a few weeks, and you know there will be pics


----------



## firecat1981

Posted these pics on the other topic too, but here are the ones I got. Last picture is a video, just click on it.


----------



## cutrunner

Are they waterproof?


----------



## firecat1981

Yes! one of the suggested applications is making submerged shrimp lights from them.


----------



## josephpratt

Lights are really very cheap i think you should go with blue or white!! But white is more better it will help in night too!!


----------



## firecat1981

I went with blue, they are cheap, but very bright and I think will do the job beautifully. I will most likely make another order in the future.


----------



## cutrunner

I need to order about twenty of those, i got an idea.


----------



## Bissell

Ive seen alot of people use a 6 in anchor light on top the there motor for an anchor light, law says it must be 1 meter above the nav lights and ive never seen anyone have a problem, my nav lights are over 1 mile vis, i really dont think CG is gunna ask to see the stamp...


----------



## rickardfam

Whitch ones did tou use to do your nav lights Caucasion
would like to use them for my nav lights as i am using a very small battery 40 ah deep cycle just for nav lights and radio. Thinkink ablout sinking the 4 led into my rub rail up front for the navs, ill have them pretty deep to reduce the chance of breakage.


----------



## firecat1981

> Ive seen alot of people use a 6 in anchor light on top the there motor for an anchor light, law says it must be 1 meter above the nav lights and ive never seen anyone have a problem, my nav lights are over 1 mile vis, i really dont think CG is gunna ask to see the stamp...


That doesn't even make sense to me since an LED replacement bulb for an anchor light can be had for less then $20 and it's plug and play, why spend the extra money and time on something that isn't approved. 
Actually yes the CG will look for the UL approval if an insident occurs, and in that event so will the lawyers for something so small and cheap it's not worth it to me. I bought a set of LED nav lights off the net for $35.


----------



## Bissell

I paid less than 10, if i have a problem ill change them but for now ill be alright


----------



## Bissell

Ive seen alot of gheenoes with this light mounted to the motor cover, which would not be leagl


----------



## firecat1981

I took some shots of the LED lights in action. Here they are with the garage lights on, as expected you can barely see them.









But turn the lights off......(disclaimer, they are not quite as bright as they look here, but they are close, the camera auto enhanced the image. They do seem to work well)









and the livewell, which gets brighter when filled with water.









Remember I used just 3 LED's one in the live well and one on each side. I'm happy and may add more soon.


----------



## cutrunner

Thats bright for just 3 leds!


----------

